

Show HN: Weekend project - Speak Like A Brazilian - kinow
http://www.speaklikeabrazilian.com
Any Brazilians there? Let's share our expressions, sayings and vocabulary with the world.
======
julioc
You should add some tagging, to identify an entry as a swearing (nsfw), slang,
proverb. Most expressions currently on the website are swearings.

It could be hard to guess how "coé" should be pronounced, so you should add
the phonetic representation for the words, check
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IPA_for_Portuguese_an...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IPA_for_Portuguese_and_Galician)

~~~
kinow
Great idea! There are already tables in the database for tags, comments,
rating and other features. I will include this feature in the next days. And
you are right about the pronunciation too, it might be really hard to guess
how to pronounce certain words. I will have a look at dictionary.com and
merriam webster, I know they include a small audio file with the correct
pronunciation of each word. That could work for speak like a brazilian.

It seems the DNS server has gone crazy, and the site is being redirected back
to namecheap :-(

Thanks!

------
kinow
Any Brazilians there? Let's share our expressions, sayings and vocabulary with
the world. I didn't have time to set up an area to submit new entries yet, so
I'm entering them manually. In case you remember any cool expression, send me
a message and I will include it (or if you would like to know the meaning of
something).

